# Vorlagen drucken aus falschem Fach



## modstyle (1. August 2005)

Hi!

Habe ein Problem mit Word-Vorlagen, dass mich so langsam zur Verzweiflung bringt. Wenn ich Vorlagen anlege und dann Dokumente basierend auf diesen Vorlagen erstelle, ignoriert er die Einstellungen, die ich im Drucken-Dialog vornehme und druckt immer aus einem bestimmten Fach aber nicht aus dem, dass ich anwähle!

Wenn ich ein neues Dokument anlege, dass auf keiner Vorlage basiert (also durch Word als normal.dot vorgegeben), dann funktioniert das Drucken ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand eine Idee dazu? Habe bereits im Dialog unter "Seite einrichten..." verschiedene Einstellungen durchprobiert aber es funktioniert alles nicht .

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## IAN (1. August 2005)

Hallo Modstyle,

Generell ist es so, daß Microsoft nicht um die Druckereinstellungen kümmert.
Bei Word überschreibt die Individuelle Dokumentenformatierung die Druckereinstellung. Deshalb musst du die Anpassungen im der Dokumentenvorlage machen. Nur wenn hier die Standardwerte eingetragen sind werden die Druckereinstellungen berücksichtigt.
Falls du nicht weisst wo man das enstellt melde Dich nochmals.
Gruß IAN


----------



## modstyle (1. August 2005)

Hi!

Schonmal danke für die Antwort!

Was verstehst du unter Standardwerten? Also unter Seite einrichten... kann ich "Standardfach" und "Automatisch auswählen" und jedes Fach einzeln anwählen. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass diese Vorlage von vielen verschiedenen Arbeitsplätzen aus genutzt werden sollen und jeder einen anderen Drucker hat.

Gibt es denn generell die Möglichkeit die Einstellunge so vorzunehmen, dass unabhängig davon wo ich die Vorlage mit welchem Drucker verwende immer das berücksichtigt wird, was im Drucken-Dialog eingestellt wird?


----------



## IAN (1. August 2005)

Ja, ist möglich wenn du die Standardeinstellungen nicht veränderst.
Also Papierfach automatisch auswählen, Seitengröße sollte auch richtig eingestellt sein.
Wenn du deine bereits vorhandene Vorlage nicht mehr hin bekommst fang lieber neu an.
Gruß IAN


----------



## modstyle (3. August 2005)

Hi!

Also nachdem ich paar mal rumprobiert habe und auch die Vorlage komplett neu erstellt hatte, was alles zu keinem Ergebnis führte, habe ich einfach mal einen neuen Drucker angelegt, der keine Fächer hat.
Nachdem ich diesen ausgewählt hatte im Drucken-Dialog aber nicht gedruckt habe war unter "Seite einrichten" nur noch eine Option anwählbar, nämlich die automatische Papierfachwahl, was ich vorher aber auch immer eingestellt hatte. Daraufhin habe ich die Vorlage nochmal gespeichert und siehe da, es funktionierte plötzlich.

Jetzt hatte ich noch eine zweite Vorlage und bei der bin ich genauso vorgegangen aber da hat es nichts gebracht und er hat immer noch aus dem falschen Fach gedruckt. Das macht mich total verrückt


----------

